# Working in a pearl farm



## Mariinellaa (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am currently in New Zealand and I am going to make my way to Australia in April.
I have a working holiday visa and I'm looking for infos about jobs.

As I think the pearl season starts approximately when I arrive, I was wondering if anyone here had any experience or tips to help me know more about this kind of job.

I would like to know if I can get a good pay, how is the job and - if you can it would be awesome - I'd love to get some farm contacts.

Please help!
Thanks heaps,

Marine


----------

